# Für Disc-Umsteiger! Verkaufe Laufradsatz Disc Mavic X233, Shimano, Stout



## symore (2. April 2006)

Ich verkaufe wegen Wechsel auf Tubeless den Original-Laufradsatz (LRS) meines Specialized EPIC. Der LRS ist neuwertig, nur ca. 200 km gelaufen. Die Zentrierung ist absolut perfekt, es gibt weder Seitenschlag noch Höhenschlag. 

Weitere Details siehe hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7231715362

MfG Symore


----------

